# Vorrei essere una persona importante dalla quale dipendessero molte decisioni.



## marcogaiotto

Vorrei essere una persona importante dalla quale dipendessero molte decisioni.
Ciao! Secondo voi, il congiuntivo imperfetto è corretto in questa frase? Vi ringrazio!


----------



## francisgranada

Non si tratta di una proposizione condizionale o ipotetica, quindi a prima vista direi che non c'è bisogno del congiuntivo:

_Voglio _essere una persona dalla quale _dipendono _molte decisioni.
_Voglio _essere una persona dalla quale _dipenderanno _molte decisioni.
_Voglio _essere una persona dalla quale _dipenderebbero _molte decisioni.
_Vorrei _essere una persona dalla quale _dipenderebbero _molte decisioni.

(Un'altra cosa è che il congiuntivo esprime anche la incertezza ... )

Comunque, aspettiamo le risposte competenti dei madrelingua italiani ...


----------



## marcogaiotto

Ti ringrazio, francisgranada....!!! Anch'io avrei piacere di sentire il parere di altri membri del forum!


----------



## Francesco94

Ciao, marcogaiotto

Consiglio di leggere questo articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca con alcuni riferimenti del Prof. Luca Serianni - Impiego del congiuntivo presente o imperfetto nelle proposizioni subordinate.
L'uso dei tempi nelle proposizioni dipendenti segue due modelli diversi, a seconda che il verbo della reggente richieda la concordanza del presente o quella del passato.
Il condizionale presente, se usato nella reggente, richiede la concordanza al presente (congiuntivo presente).

Tuttavia, il Prof. Serianni precisa


> Lo studioso però precisa che, "Se nella reggente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità (come _volere_, _desiderare_, _pretendere_, _esser conveniente_ e simili;...), la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente" (L. Serianni, cit., p. 562).



Orbene, la scelta di usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, come scritto nella frase originale presa in esame, è totalmente corretta.


----------



## bearded

Concordo pienamente con Francesco94.
Diversamente da francis, ritengo che qui il congiuntivo sia opportuno, anzi necessario (a seguito di quel 'vorrei', si tratta di un congiuntivo desiderativo - o anche consecutivo : 'una persona tale che...').  
I due esempi col condizionale per me sono errati (ma chi li ha scritti ha forse una lingua-madre in cui la distinzione tra congiuntivo e condizionale non è così chiara come in italiano oppure è diversamente impiegata).


----------



## marcogaiotto

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... I due esempi col condizionale per me sono errati ...


 Sinceramente, se i miei esempi col condizionale _dipenderebbero _li pronuncio ad alta voce, allora non suonano bene neanche a me ... Solo per spiegarmi meglio: in questo caso mi sembrava che dal punto di vista strettamente "logico" il congiuntivo non fosse obbligatorio perché i due verbi (_volere _e _dipendere_) non dipendono uno dall'altro. Comunque, ho capito ed ovviamente accetto i vostri ragionamenti. Grazie .

(Discutendo s'impara )


----------



## lorenzos

francisgranada said:


> _Voglio _essere una persona dalla quale _dipenderebbero _molte decisioni.
> _Vorrei _essere una persona dalla quale _dipenderebbero _molte decisioni.


Che cos'hanno di sbagliato?
_Vorrei_ non è _vorrei essere:_
- _Vorrei che una persona mi aiutasse nelle decisioni_ (obbligatorio il congiuntivo, il passato meglio del presente, che tuttavia non è escluso)
- _Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta / aiuterebbe / aiutasse / sapesse aiutare gli altri._


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Che cos'hanno di sbagliato?


Suonano male.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta / aiuterebbe   / aiutasse /


Mi stupisco che al tuo orecchio possa suonare giusto ''vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe gli altri''.  Questo condizionale presente nella frase relativa non è corretto (come nei due esempi di Francis con ''dipenderebbero'').

 Confermo quanto ho scritto al #5: in particolare il valore consecutivo (una persona _che aiutasse_ = una persona_ tale da aiutare). _Il condizionale presente conferirebbe alla secondaria relativa un senso di ipotesi che qui è del tutto 'fuori luogo'.  Al massimo si potrebbe discutere se dopo 'vorrei essere'  il congiuntivo possa essere ammesso anche al presente anziché all'imperfetto (vorrei essere una persona che _aiuti _gli altri). Quest'uso - un tempo considerato scorretto - oggigiorno è molto diffuso e considerato corretto (lo stesso vale per l'indicativo presente).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Mi stupisco che al tuo orecchio possa suonare giusto ''vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe gli altri''


Vorrei precisare che nel mio intervento di "bocciatura" delle frasi proposte non intendevo affermare che una struttura analoga non possa essere applicata in altri casi. 
Esempio:
Vorrei essere una persona che tutte le donne sposerebbero.
Il condizionale qui indica che potenzialmente tutte le donne vorrebbero sposarmi. Se usassi "sposassero" dovrei sposarle tutte


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> in altri casi  .....Il condizionale qui indica che potenzialmente tutte le donne vorrebbero sposarmi. Se usassi "sposassero" dovrei sposarle tutte


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Mi stupisco che al tuo orecchio possa suonare giusto ''vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe gli altri''.


Hai ragione, nella ricerca della concisione, per indicare che dopo _Vorrei essere una persona che_ si è liberi nella scelta dei modi e tempi verbali, ho scritto
- _Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta / aiuterebbe / aiutasse / sapesse aiutare gli altri.  _
ma avrei dovuto limitarmi a
_- Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta / aiuterebbe / aiutasse / sapesse aiutare..._


----------



## bearded

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene...
Per me _Vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe _è scorretto per via del condizionale (che tu aggiunga o meno ''gli altri'' non fa differenza).



bearded said:


> Il condizionale... conferirebbe alla secondaria relativa un senso di ipotesi che qui è del tutto 'fuori luogo'.


Secondo me infatti  l'unico caso in cui potrebbe essere corretto quel condizionale sarebbe se facesse parte di una secondaria ipotetica:
_Vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe gli altri se glielo chiedessero. _( persona che = persona tale che )


----------



## lorenzos

lorenzos said:


> - Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta / aiuterebbe / aiutasse / sapesse aiutare...


Ma come devo scriverlo, uffa?! Proviamo a sostituire i puntini:
_- Vorrei essere una persona che aiuta gli altri ad essere migliori.
- Vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe chiunque avesse bisogno.
- Vorrei essere una persona che aiutasse sempre tutti.
- Vorrei essere una persona che sapesse aiutare gli altri a superare le difficoltà._


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe chiunque avesse bisogno.


Fermo restando che non direi mai una cosa del genere vorrei comunque farti notare che qui il condizionale "aiuterebbe" è inserito in un periodo ipotetico (la relativa equivale a "se qualcuno avesse bisogno). Situazione molto diversa da quella di partenza.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Che cos'hanno di sbagliato?
> _Vorrei_ non è _vorrei essere: ...._


E' praticamente questo che intedevo dire anch'io, cioè che i miei esempi non mi sembravano _a priori _sgrammaticati.

Per non capirci male, capisco ed accetto (ovviamente) che i miei esempi non sono idiomatici oppure "non suonano bene" per un madrelingua (anche se nel linguaggio colloquiale li riesco ad immaginare ....). 


bearded said:


> Secondo me infatti  l'unico caso in cui potrebbe essere corretto quel condizionale sarebbe se facesse parte di una secondaria ipotetica:
> _Vorrei essere una persona che aiuterebbe gli altri se glielo chiedessero. _( persona che = persona tale che )


Ho capito.

P.S. Dilemma:  Ho dovuto scrivere "....capisco ed accetto che  i miei esempi non *siano *idiomatici ..." oppure qui va bene l'indicativo *sono*?


----------



## A User

Francesco94 said:


> Ciao, marcogaiotto
> 
> Consiglio di leggere questo articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca con alcuni riferimenti del Prof. Luca Serianni - Impiego del congiuntivo presente o imperfetto nelle proposizioni subordinate.
> L'uso dei tempi nelle proposizioni dipendenti segue due modelli diversi, a seconda che il verbo della reggente richieda la concordanza del presente o quella del passato.
> Il condizionale presente, se usato nella reggente, richiede la concordanza al presente (congiuntivo presente).
> 
> Tuttavia, il Prof. Serianni precisa
> 
> 
> Orbene, la scelta di usare il congiuntivo imperfetto, come scritto nella frase originale presa in esame, è totalmente corretta.


_Vorrei che tu fossi qui; vorrei che tu venissi presto._
Serianni inoltre, specificando che "Il tempo verbale della reggente condiziona il tempo *dell'oggettiva*, sia pure senza la rigorosità della consecutio temporum latina" (L. Serianni, Grammatica italiana, p. 558), e distinguendo tra un rapporto di contemporaneità, anteriorità o posteriorità, fornisce un prospetto della concordanza dei tempi della reggente con *un'oggettiva* volta al congiuntivo, precisando che esso è in ogni caso "applicabile alla maggior parte delle subordinate che richiedano lo stesso modo" (L. Serianni, cit., p. 560).

_Vorrei essere una persona importante, da cui potessero (o possano) dipendere molte decisioni.
Vorrei essere una persona importante, da cui molte decisioni dipendono._
Non è *un’oggettiva*, è una *relativa*. Sulla relativa Serianni non si è espresso esplicitamente.


----------

